

Certain IT skills in demand despite economy - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/02/03/Certain_IT_skills_in_demand_despite_economy_1.html

======
russell
To spare you the into ad, animation, and low signal to noise ratio:

Up: business-intelligence skills and expertise in C, C++ and C# programming,
temp-to-perm positions

Down: enterprise architects

